# live shrimp ?



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

was wondering everybody seems touse live shrimp ,is it possible i could use my cast net to catch my own and if so where would be a good place to look here in pensacola,or are the shrimp store bought thank you


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

Shrimp are generally store bought, as shrimp are caught normally offshore, most bait stores carry them, and you DON'T have to use LIVE shrimp, as fresh dead works just as good, without all of the aggrevating airator buckets and stuff, just buy them live, throw them in a zip-lock bag, and go fish, it is the FRESH part that fish love, not neccessarily the live!!!


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

I used to catch them by walking along the shoreline at night (soundside) with a flashlight and a small net. When I saw their little eyes I scooped them up!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They are much easier to seine in the grass beds than throwing a net. I only use them for black snapper and sheepshead. If you try using them for specks,etc.. too many trash fish will eat them.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I'd argue that live shrimp are much better than dead shrimp most all the time. There are a few exceptions though. In any case, you will have to buy them; however, at certain times of the year you can net them if you know where to go. I don't have much experience on this though, but would like to hear if anyone does this.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I live on Escambia Bay and at times see shrimp in the water. Once in a while there is a huge school of very large shrimp. However, there is not enough regularity to make it worthwhile to use a cast net. Maybe there is something I do not know. 

When I lived in Savannah, it was easy to catch buckets of shrimp. But tides there were much higher and the surest thing was to cast a net at the outlet of marshes from 2 hours before low tide to 2 hours after low tide.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

i have also walked down grassey shorelines with a flashlight and scoop net just looking for small glowing eyes its pretty easy to see them but it is just certain tides and times of the year and i did good most the time gl..:letsdrink


----------



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

when your talking large shrimp ,do you mean like two or three inch shrimp and what are the cost of live shrimp, shrimp back home are normally expensive and frozen


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

A dozen shrimp cost 3.50 at most bait stores.


----------



## buoy marker (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you for all the replys they have been helpful


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

if you have alot more time than money, at night you cango to a shallow grassy area about a 1' - 1 1/2' turn a 5 gal. bucket upside down, and put a coleman lantern on top. get a dip net to catch them as they come to the light...


----------

